# Buying tanks online



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

My birthday is coming up in september and im looking for a decent size tank

the only problem is the shops that i know of are too expensive for what im looking for

petsmart/big als

so im trying to find a good online site that ships to canada (or is based in canada)

www.glasscages.com

^ great website alot of cool designs of tanks and what not..good prices i think

found a 60 gal for 109$

is anyone aware of a decent website out there? thanks


----------



## MattDunbar (Aug 4, 2010)

First of all, there american, so be prepared to pay duty on whatever you buy (but the main problem is a brokerage fee that comes with that).


Also, be ready for quite large shipping fees, as aquariums are heavy.


For smaller tanks, glasscages is still a much cheaper way to go then buying local if you want a tank that is actually glass.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Snipping might cost more than the tank. XD
where do you live? Maybe there are more stores you don't know about


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I've contacted them several months ago and asked about "20 Long (Rimless)	30 x 12 x 12 Tall" aquarium.
They told that they can't ship it to Canada.

You can try a smaller tank.


----------



## MattDunbar (Aug 4, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I've contacted them several months ago and asked about "20 Long (Rimless)	30 x 12 x 12 Tall" aquarium.
> They told that they can't ship it to Canada.
> 
> You can try a smaller tank.


You could always have it shipped to a UPS/Fedex in the states. I believe they charge $20 to have the store receive the item, then they'll call you when its avail and you can drive across the border for it. If your lucky, you might not get hit with duty too which is a huge plus when you carry it back... Worth the drive for what you can save though in my opinion.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

MattDunbar said:


> You could always have it shipped to a UPS/Fedex in the states. I believe they charge $20 to have the store receive the item, then they'll call you when its avail and you can drive across the border for it. If your lucky, you might not get hit with duty too which is a huge plus when you carry it back... Worth the drive for what you can save though in my opinion.


Yes. There are some services that help with this. Like this one: http://www.myus.com/cgi-bin/aff/new_landing.cgi?id=1000721&gclid=CIzt1ub-t6MCFQHW5wodezqQcg

But driving through the border makes sense if you are saving a hundred or more bucks


----------



## MattDunbar (Aug 4, 2010)

The minimum price through them to ship a 100lb item from when they get it to you is $200 and change. I use a similar service for papermail, not a good idea for tanks. Just take the drive, its only 2.5h or so at the most if your in the GTA.

Btw, nice affiliate link


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

M.l.lloyd said:


> found a 60 gal for 109$


Big Al's has loss-leader sales a few times a year, especially boxing day, with good deals on tanks. IIRC, 75 gallon tanks go for $99.

You might also consider a used tank.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

let me know what you want and I can get it for my cost. I deal with all the major manufactors!! all glass, perfecto, and miracles!!


thanks



john


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

BA tanks in canada is already cheapest you can get (for standard sizes).

For customs, I would check with NAFB for custom made, JOHN has pretty good prices. 

Miracles are good tanks and Derek stands behind his tanks but price-wise, he is not keeping up with his competitions.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The problem with custom jobs here in Ontario is that for quality, there is only one manufacturer for tanks. John has great deals on his tanks, but you get what you pay for. 

If it's a standard glass, standard tank, or any other mass produced tank, I'd go with Big Al's - you just can't compete with their pricing on those items.

If it's a custom job and price is all you really care about, then go to NAFB.

If it's a custom job and you're really demanding about the finished product, go with Miracles, but be prepared for the price tag.

Also, if you're DIY, consider having lgass cut for you, and put it together yourself!


----------

